# GMWE/Gera-Meuselwitz-Wuitzer Eisenbahn - Private built Meter Gauge Freight Line



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Absorbed by the DR after the formation of the GDR. Abandoned by 1970 after heavy flooding in 1968/9.

Then-

http://www.drehscheibe-foren.de/for...17,3806914

Now-

http://www.stillgelegt.de/gmwe/gmwe-1.htm

For further reading-

http://www.amazon.de/Schmalspurbahn...3882554355


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for the links , I really enjoyed the first one a LOT !


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. Some of the photos in the first link are duplicated in the EK book in the last link. The book is VERY comprehensive, track plan for each station, tons of photos, complete rosters (locos and cars), etc. 

I am trying to knock out a "German" or "Austrian" (at inception) railway at a time. I figured someone would find them of interest.


----------

